
Microsoft’s Quarterly Income Rises 35% - samratjp
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/technology/23soft.html?hpw
======
awa
Rant: Why is this "Hacker news"? This is nothing spectacular, almost
everything was in line with analyst estimates. They are suppose to do this
every quarter... I can understand Apple earning stories coz they were out of
ordinary.

If it starts going this way we will see a bunch of earning non-stories on HN
every quarter.

~~~
awa
Atleast let me know why are you downvoting me?

~~~
jbooth
Because Microsoft is by many definitions the largest tech company on the
planet?

Also, I don't tend to use Microsoft products but they've shown more
adaptability and outright hackerdom over the years and right through to the
present day than any other company near their size except maybe Amazon. Credit
where it's due.

~~~
awa
So do you think all MS earnings announcement are suitable for hacker news?

I have no issues with links to cool research going on in MS or a new release.
But I just can't seem to understand regular earnings being posted here.

